# getting worried



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi everyone im getting really worried about a problem ive had for a while its a little embarssing so i dont feel like i can talk to anyone but ive been gettin lots of white discharge lately its getting really embarssing its so much it goes through and leaves stains ive tried little panty liners but i just dont feel normal is there anything i can do to help thanks


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

go see your doc if this is a change for you.. could just be a little bacterial infection. but you need to get it checked if this is new for you!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

If you have an itch with it it might be thrush, otherwise yes, it might be bacterial, go and see your doctor, it might just be that it's normal though. Not sure how long a little while is but you do get more of it around certain times of the month than others. Good luck


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Hey Em. Do you take any birth control pills, or other estrogen-type pills? I've taken Ortho Tri-Cyclen for about 3 years and after the first year and originally thought it was the cause of my IBS, so I switched to Alesse, and started getting really bad yeast infections. I then switched back to Ortho Tri-Cyclen, and still get very, very mild ones constantly. There's no itching or burning, just discharge, which is annoying as heck. But my doctor has checked me out several times and says that it's just my birth control pills causing it. But it doesn't bother me enough to want to quit taking my pills.Anyway, just wanted to throw out that bit of information.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi thanks for all your replies im not on anything at the mo but ive been on some tablets in the past do you think that could of caused this


----------

